#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Ipoll2 para Apc-5a +

## NielsonPadilha

Correção do título: Ipoll2 para APC-5M+

Olá @*Suporte Intelbras* notei que a intelbras lançou a versão 2 do ipoll.

Gostaria de saber se posso atualizar minha base (apc-5m+ e apc-5m-90+) e se meus clientes wom 5000 mimo e siso funcionaram com o ipoll2 da base 7.02

Obrigado

----------


## pazini

Bom dia NielsonPadilha pelo que li no pdf que vem junto com o firmware não da não, primeiro temos que atualizar todos os clientes para o firmware novo ai depois atualizar a base.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Bom dia NielsonPadilha pelo que li no pdf que vem junto com o firmware não da não, primeiro temos que atualizar todos os clientes para o firmware novo ai depois atualizar a base.


O wom 5000 mimo não tem firmarem novo. O mais recente é o 6.1.

----------


## pazini

Então isso que eu vi também, provavelmente iram nos disponibilizar amanhã. Eu só acho que teriam que disponibilizar os dois Firmwares juntos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Então isso que eu vi também, provavelmente iram nos disponibilizar amanhã. Eu só acho que teriam que disponibilizar os dois Firmwares juntos.


Pois é isso que achei. Aí por via de dúvida eu não atualizei ainda.

Vamos aguardar.

----------


## Nks

boa tarde @*NielsonPadilha*, @*pazini*, como ta a rede iPoll ai no momento??? aqui depois que saiu o firmware para APC5M esse ultimo, em janeiro, nao tive mais problemas de reboot misterioso nela!!!

bom em relacao a Nova APC, o modelo eh: APC5A90, o iPoll ja eh a versao 3, ou seja, ipoll3
mais no caso vc tem que trocar a setorial, colocar essa APC5A pra rodar ipoll3

em relacao a wom, sera a mesma, vai sair um firmware que vai rodar ipoll3 pra quem tem a setorial APC5A

essa setorial 5A nova, alem de ser ipoll3, ela tem o processador Atheros Qualcomm, isso vai resultar em mais processos de pacote e assim mais banda!!

nao sei te garantir se eh tudo isso mesmo, pois nao foi o pessoal da intelbras que falou comigo, mais a fonte eh boa, acredito que seja verdade sim!

agora em relacao ao ipoll2, sera que vai da pra atualiza nas APC5M e rodar o v2? ta sabendo de algo?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> boa tarde @*NielsonPadilha*, @*pazini*, como ta a rede iPoll ai no momento??? aqui depois que saiu o firmware para APC5M esse ultimo, em janeiro, nao tive mais problemas de reboot misterioso nela!!!
> 
> bom em relacao a Nova APC, o modelo eh: APC5A90, o iPoll ja eh a versao 3, ou seja, ipoll3
> mais no caso vc tem que trocar a setorial, colocar essa APC5A pra rodar ipoll3
> 
> em relacao a wom, sera a mesma, vai sair um firmware que vai rodar ipoll3 pra quem tem a setorial APC5A
> 
> essa setorial 5A nova, alem de ser ipoll3, ela tem o processador Atheros Qualcomm, isso vai resultar em mais processos de pacote e assim mais banda!!
> 
> ...


Olá Nks tudo bem? Aqui ipoll tem funcionado. Porém ainda tá longe do ideal.

Ainda tenho constantes desconexões da torre e o ping varia bastante e muitas vezes alto.

O apc 5m+ já tem o ipoll2 disponível, só ainda não atualizei pq fiquei na dúvida das wom 5000. Não sei se elas já conectam nessa versão. E olhando no site não vi nenhuma atualização pra elas.

----------


## crefa

Estou curioso se a Won Mimo atual vai suportar firmware para ipoll2 ou ipoll3, até porque os painéis novos só com esse protocolo. 
Outra coisa que o suporteintelbras poderia disponibilizar é a diferença entre as 3 versões do protocolo.

----------


## Diovanibr

Será que da para levar fé: https://ligowave.com/blog/2016/04/ipoll-3-case-study-3/
Base LigoDLB 5 -90 (Teoricamente igual à Apc-5a +) com 72 clientes com CPE LigoDLB 5 - 15s, Planos 10% 8mbps, 20% 6mbps, 70% 4mbps, em canal de 20MHz, Distância de CPE: 10% - 2.5-3 km / 50% - 3-4 km / 40% - 4-5 km, throughput 55Mbps.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Será que da para levar fé: https://ligowave.com/blog/2016/04/ipoll-3-case-study-3/
> Base LigoDLB 5 -90 (Teoricamente igual à Apc-5a +) com 72 clientes com CPE LigoDLB 5 - 15s, Planos 10% 8mbps, 20% 6mbps, 70% 4mbps, em canal de 20MHz, Distância de CPE: 10% - 2.5-3 km / 50% - 3-4 km / 40% - 4-5 km, throughput 55Mbps.


Se realmente for isso vai ser legal. Mais tem que funcionar bem.

----------


## JonasMT

Se for tudo isso msm, seria otimo. Mas misturando wom mimo e siso acho bem dificil passar de 20mb.
Com sxt e 912 rodando nv2 na torre tenho media de apenas 20 a 30mb apenas.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Tô pensando em testar PTMP. Mais gostaria de ver mais alguns cases reais.

----------


## JonasMT

> Tô pensando em testar PTMP. Mais gostaria de ver mais alguns cases reais.


Eu ja tenho varios cliente com wom na rede, só que tudo de radio do proprio cliente. Entao monto algcom + rb912 pra atender eles. Nao custaria nada trocar por um novo radio. Só que nao compro aquela base pronto da intelbras nem amarado.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Tô pensando em testar cambium em PTMP será se presta mesmo?

----------


## JonasMT

> Tô pensando em testar cambium em PTMP será se presta mesmo?


Eu espero a anos um case real de provedor com pelo menos 80 cpe e 150mb de trafego.

Pois arisca essa grana todo pra ser igual meus case com eforce to fora! 

Eu uso aqui as algcom 60° achei muito melhor que as ubnt 90° pra fazer a divisao uso o google.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Eu espero a anos um case real de provedor com pelo menos 80 cpe e 150mb de trafego.
> 
> Pois arisca essa grana todo pra ser igual meus case com eforce to fora! 
> 
> Eu uso aqui as algcom 60° achei muito melhor que as ubnt 90° pra fazer a divisao uso o google.


Como você faz pelo Google?

----------


## JonasMT

Pelo Earth marco o ponto central da torre.

Vou esticando uma linha no ponto 0 ate abrir 30° salvo e mais uma linha partindo mais 30° e assim vai ate fechar 360° a linha do centro de ganho do angulo salvo em uma cor diferente assim sei pra aonde deve ficar apontada.

Da pra fazer com compaso, mais tem que imprimir e etc.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Pessoal,
> 
> Segue link para baixar o *NOVO FIRMWARE 7.0 BETA* para o *WOM 5000*.
> 
> *Compatível com iPoll v2 e v3.*
> 
> http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1036&t=58540


Ola amigao. Obrigado. Esse firmware beta 7 ainda conecta no ipoll 1? Pois vou atualizar todos clientes primeiro para depois atualizar a base.

A intelbras não tem nenhuma ferramenta para atualização em massa?

----------


## JonasMT

> Bom dia, o novo Firmware 7.0 Beta tem *suporte ao iPoll 1, 2 e 3*. Porém ainda não temos uma ferramenta para atualização em massa.


E ipoll 3 para apc 5 18+ qual previsao?

----------


## TheSinger

[lang=en]Boa noite Galera!!!

Achei um projeto no github de um software em java que atualiza os produtos da intelbras em massa. em especifico, la informa que funciona nos produtos AP300, Hotspot 300, Linha WOM 5000.

Testei no meu Ap 300 e funcionou! a unicia coisa é que quando ele informa que atualizou, o rádio fica um tempo online ainda (acredito que deve estar atualizando internamente.. sei lá). Testem em bancada e depois em algum equipamento que vocês tenham fácil acesso, só por garantia.. 

Testem ai e ajudem o cara la no github, o projeto esta aberto a implementações e melhorias!


https://github.com/LordLuciferr/Project-Updater

O arquivo executável está dentro da pasta "Compiled Version"

Abraços![/lang]

----------


## JonasMT

Pessoal fica ai meu aviso, larguem da intelbras. Novamente apostei no produto falho deles e estou só tomando prejuiço. Sao ao todos 5 painel apc 5a 18 em pops e comprimento de cabos diferente, todos com fonte xps e regua fag! 

O com maior numero de cliente esta com 22, só que simplismente ele alopra e deruba todos os clientes de tempo em tempo, muitas vezes a cada 3min ai voce reinicia o ap passa mais 2 a 3d e fica dia sim dia nao é chamado aberto.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pessoal fica ai meu aviso, larguem da intelbras. Novamente apostei no produto falho deles e estou só tomando prejuiço. Sao ao todos 5 painel apc 5a 18 em pops e comprimento de cabos diferente, todos com fonte xps e regua fag! 
> 
> O com maior numero de cliente esta com 22, só que simplismente ele alopra e deruba todos os clientes de tempo em tempo, muitas vezes a cada 3min ai voce reinicia o ap passa mais 2 a 3d e fica dia sim dia nao é chamado aberto.


Olá JonasMT, tudo bem?

Para que a comunidade do fórum consiga melhor lhe ajudar poste aqui, alguns prints das configurações utilizadas e se possível do problema ocorrendo, ou se preferir um atendimento mais dinâmico entre em contato com o nosso suporte técnico via telefone, deixarei os contatos abaixo. Aguardamos o seu retorno! 

Contato Suporte:http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*JonasMT* Mais ele chega a reiniciar o AP ? ou somente os CPEs perdem conexão com AP ? Aqui instalei 4 APC-5A-90, porém só to usando 1 no momento com 1 APC-5A-15 como cliente.

Apesar de só ter um CPE nele, não desconectou nenhuma vez (pelo menos até agora), o uptime está diferente pois reiniciamos o CPE na hora de colocar ele. No lugar desse APC-5A-15 (antes estava um APC-5M-18+)



Abraços

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Pessoal fica ai meu aviso, larguem da intelbras. Novamente apostei no produto falho deles e estou só tomando prejuiço. Sao ao todos 5 painel apc 5a 18 em pops e comprimento de cabos diferente, todos com fonte xps e regua fag! 
> 
> O com maior numero de cliente esta com 22, só que simplismente ele alopra e deruba todos os clientes de tempo em tempo, muitas vezes a cada 3min ai voce reinicia o ap passa mais 2 a 3d e fica dia sim dia nao é chamado aberto.


Tive problemas similares ao seu relatado mas com RB911/912 quando o canal ficava em automatico.
Por 2x consegui acompanhar o problema.
Ele começa a trocar de canal sem parar até travar o wireless (nenhum cliente conecta mais).
Ai basta ativar/desativar o wireless ou reiniciar a RB que voltava ao normal.

Solução:
Coloquei um shield e fixei o canal.

----------


## JonasMT

> Tive problemas similares ao seu relatado mas com RB911/912 quando o canal ficava em automatico.
> Por 2x consegui acompanhar o problema.
> Ele começa a trocar de canal sem parar até travar o wireless (nenhum cliente conecta mais).
> Ai basta ativar/desativar o wireless ou reiniciar a RB que voltava ao normal.
> 
> Solução:
> Coloquei um shield e fixei o canal.


Canal esta fixo no AP e tenho varias rocket m5, airprism e rb912 nos mesmo pop sem problema algum. Eu acho que é radio que nao presta mesmo, ja tinha visto relatos dessas mesma basestation na versao anterior dela. Desconfio que possa ser esse firmware br que da suporte aos wom, pois nao achei nenhum relato no forum gringo sobre esse fato.

Sobre as print de configuraçao e nao vejo necessidade alguma, esse radio nao tem nada de mais em suas configuraçoes. Ja testei todos os modo no ap desde N puro a IPOLL3 e acontece o mesmo problema nas 4 basestation.

@*NielsonPadilha* o radio nao reinicia nem trava tanto que continuo com acesso e ja tenho ap com mais de 80d de uptime

----------

